
Uncovering Steve Jobs' Presentation Secrets - raju
http://www.businessweek.com/smallbiz/content/oct2009/sb2009106_706829.htm
======
intellectronica
"Neuroscientists have discovered that the brain gets bored easily"

It's so nice when business writers take the time to catch up with the latest
science! ;)

~~~
jamesbressi
Well, if they were conscious of that, the video that accompanies the article
wouldn't have reminded me of local public access programming from the 80's.
That was painful. Listen, I get it if you can't help the surroundings you are
shooting video in, but could you show some emotion? That was almost worse than
people reading from a script while presenting.

Holy cow.

------
phren0logy
Neuroscience is the new "I read it on the internet, so it must be true." I'm
glad we have some "neuroscience" backing the idea that you should be
interesting to keep your audience's attention. Everyone seems to be an expert
in neuroscience these days.

Every time I see "neuroscientists have proven" in a lay press article with no
citiation, it just reeks of handwaving and an "appeal to authority" type of
arguement.

